# 95 Maxima Trouble cranking



## tas317 (Aug 9, 2004)

Alright here goes 6 months ago i noticed my car wasnt starting smoothley and it has progressively gotten worse. when i took it to a mechanic he replaced the starter and that wasnt it so he said take it to nissan, i did they couldnt find a problem but did replace the ground wires, that wasnt it so they said "it is what it is theres nothing we can do." Thats the problem i put the key in the ignition and some times it takes 1 to 2 cranks before it kicks and sometimes 3 to 5 cranks and the car sounds terrible doing so. i put in new plugs, air filter along with the starter and ground wires and its getting worse. ive noticed on hot days its more difficult and when i have less gas in the tank its worse but there really is no rhyme or reason, its chaotic as to when it starts nice and when it doesnt. the battery is fine please anyone if you know of a sensor, hose, vacuum, or chip thats doing this tell me. now that i played with just about everything the damn check engine light is on. the car drives like a dream it idols perfectly its just getting it started if anyone can help me please post and post soon im stuck here big time.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Start with changing the fuel filter if you haven't already.

You said you have a check engine light?


----------



## tas317 (Aug 9, 2004)

*i have a new filter to install but...*

i am under the impression that a fuel filter will only help it at a high rpm at a low rpm it shouldnt do anything. Any ideas


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Well if you already have one to replace it with and you haven't replaced it in awhile 30k+ miles then do that. You will need to do that regardless of your situation.

Do you have a check engine light though? Did I read that right?


----------



## tas317 (Aug 9, 2004)

*yes light is on*

the check engine light went on 5 days ago when i was working on the car after i put in the plugs and everything else was reconnected the light went on. So im not sure if that is related to the problem or i just didnt connect something right as far as the fuel filter i am installing it as we speak.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Ok...after you change the fuel filter then check your codes.


How to get the code: 
http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html 

What the code means: 
http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecudecoder.html 

Post the code in here if you have any trouble with the decoder and I can search on Maxima.org for you.


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

since you mentioned the hot days vs cold. Sounds like the coolant temp sensor is failing - that sensor if gone bad, won't let you start.


----------



## tas317 (Aug 9, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing but it doesnt start on regular days also i would say in general its harder on real hot days but its just as diffficult on cooler days sometimes.


----------



## tas317 (Aug 9, 2004)

*fuel filter in*

replaced the fuel filter still no prgress in the starting the dealership had told me the fuel pump was getting plenty of fuel so im now back to step 1 no ideas some body help


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

tas317 said:


> replaced the fuel filter still no prgress in the starting the dealership had told me the fuel pump was getting plenty of fuel so im now back to step 1 no ideas some body help


coolant temp sensor; if not that, then try the crankshaft position sensor.... and if THAT doesnt work try the camshaft position sensor.


----------

